# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silver Light applictaion is not working

## ERUM

I have simple enough silverlight application, that have single button and text of button changed when i click on it ,

but right now it does not showing me any output .,after running the project it gives me blank screen.i m sending u the chunks of the applictaion



```
<UserControl xmlns:data="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls;assembly=System.Windows.Controls.Data"  x:Class="DiggSample.MainPage"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation" 
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008" xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006" 
    mc:Ignorable="d" d:DesignWidth="640" d:DesignHeight="480">
  <Grid x:Name="LayoutRoot" Background="Gray">
        <Button x:Name="MyButton" Content="Push Me" Click="MyButton_Click"  Height="50" Width="100">
        </Button>  
    <data:DataGrid></data:DataGrid>
</Grid>
</UserControl>
```

.cs code behind the button

```
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Net;
using System.Windows;
using System.Windows.Controls;
using System.Windows.Documents;
using System.Windows.Input;
using System.Windows.Media;
using System.Windows.Media.Animation;
using System.Windows.Shapes;

namespace DiggSample
{
    public partial class MainPage : UserControl
    {
        public MainPage()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void MyButton_Click(object sender, RoutedEventArgs e)
        {
            MyButton.Content = "Pushed";
        }
    }
}
```

two project in solution named DiggSample_WebServer and  DiggSample

please specify if  anyone needs something more

----------

